# 09 Rogue Alternator change no AC



## RogueSeeBoris (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi Everyone

So the other day my warning light goes on and Battery light while I'm driving. Drove about 15-20 mins home and on the way the A/C stopped working. Fan works, lights go on, just no cold air all of a sudden. 

At home I put on a voltage meter and see the alternator isn't charging anymore, go buy a new alternator and replace the old non functioning one. Easy! I'm happy about being able to fix my car.

Go to test drive it to make sure everything is working and find the A/C still isn't going cold. Fan is on, lights are on, no cold air?

What did I miss? 

Did the A/C stop working due to low voltage cutoff? Why won't it cool anymore? Do I need to reset something?.

Thanks for any help and advice


----------



## Nissanfrat (Aug 20, 2019)

RogueSeeBoris said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> So the other day my warning light goes on and Battery light while I'm driving. Drove about 15-20 mins home and on the way the A/C stopped working. Fan works, lights go on, just no cold air all of a sudden.
> 
> ...


So what was the problem


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With the A/C switch on and the fan set to max, observe that the compressor clutch is turning:


- If it is turning and it's not blowing cold air, then the system may be low on refrigerant.
- If it is not turning, check for 12v at the clutch harness. If there is 12v, then the clutch is bad.
If there is no voltage, the cause can be any number of things:

Low on refrigerant.
Bad IPDM module.
Bad refrigerant pressure sensor.
Bad ECU.
Bad A/C switch.
Bad BCM module.


----------



## Nissanfrat (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, rogoman


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can do an IPDM active test to help with checking the A/C clutch operation:


----------

